# Any complaints about Certainteed Landmark 30 shingles?



## glenlloyd

My (new to me) house needs a new roof (badly). Found a lumber yard liquidating an old stock of Landmark 30 shingles in the color I want. The price is attractive but there was a period about 6-8 years ago where Landmarks were notorious for sticking together in the package. Seller can't confirm that these suffer from that but that's one of the reasons they're discounted heavily. Seller did have an issue with some sticking together but cannot remember whether it was this color batch or not.

The Landmark shingles have always been fiberglass and so they aren't part of the Certainteed class-action that happened a while back. I can't seem to find anything online suggesting the Landmark was a bad product but I'm still looking.

If they are sticky I can suffer about 30% loss without impacting the project as long as I buy all he has. Any loss above that results in buying additional new product that may not match as well (is more expensive)....but could be hidden on the back of the roof. The garage could always be done in a 3 tab in the same color and no one would notice, it sits back and is so small it wouldn't make a difference. 

If they all end up good it represents about half what it would cost in 3-tabs to do the whole project and I would get the architectural look to boot. If there's massive loss and all I can do is the garage from this batch it's more expensive than what the garage would cost in 3-tab regular price but not by a whole lot.

Not sure this is worth the effort but thought I would fish for some commentary about it.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## maple1

I have lost all faith in shingles - don't think they make them like they used to a long time ago. I just re-did my roof this summer, the 30 year shingles only lasted 15. I put steel on.

That might not have helped you much.


----------



## Eatonpcat

I vote against Certainteed...I was part of the class action suit!!

These pictures are of 12 year old (30 year) shingles.

I think I received somewhere around $2500.00 in the class action suit, Bunch of BS


----------



## glenlloyd

maple1 said:
			
		

> I have lost all faith in shingles - don't think they make them like they used to a long time ago. I just re-did my roof this summer, the 30 year shingles only lasted 15. I put steel on.
> 
> That might not have helped you much.



I would tend to agree with you, one of the reasons I r&r'd my clay tile roof on the house I'm in now, those things will last 3x my lifespan and if they're done right you will have very few problems.

I don't think shingles are what they used to be either. The roof that's on the (new) house now I figured had been on there since probably 1968 when the garage was built. They both have the same roof and the garage is one layer. It might seem to be a stretch but it used to be that organic asphalt shingles lasted well beyond their warranty, in fact until the last thirty years you didn't have to worry about shingle longevity.

I have read extensively about the Certainteed class action and Certainteed basically tried to separate the organic and fiberglass shingles and direct the lawsuit toward the organic asphalt. I have read that some CT fiberglass shingles failed as well but in my discussions with various lumber yards around here they said that they weren't aware of any problems with them....then again who would admit anything anymore...there's so much dishonesty.

At this point not really sure how I'll proceed. I originally intended to install an OC 3-tab Supreme roof because it came in the color I wanted and you can obtain them at a reasonable price at Menards. I've also read some bad things about OC shingles too, there seems to be no fiberglass shingle product you can get that couldn't potentially cause a problem. Too bad I couldn't find a cache of NOS organic asphalt shingles from the 60's in a warehouse somewhere, now those just might hold up for a while.

I'm not excited about a roof job needing to be done every 10 years....and steel has come to mind also, but the buy-in for steel products I've seen is 3x the rate of a 3-tab 25 yr shingle, and I've also seen some very ugly steel roof materials recently.

If the budget was unlimited (haha) I'd do a copper roof and be done with it....but since I'm poor I won't be going that route.

I'm tempted to go visit the seller and buy one of the bundles out of the center of the pallet and open it up to see what's going on....prolly worth the investment IMO.

Thanks for the advice guys.

Steve

I'll probably have to go and buy a bundle of the suspect NOS Landmark 30 shingles and just open them to see about sticking.


----------



## glenlloyd

Eatonpcat said:
			
		

> I vote against Certainteed...I was part of the class action suit!!
> 
> These pictures are of 12 year old (30 year) shingles.
> 
> I think I received somewhere around $2500.00 in the class action suit, Bunch of BS



Thanks for the tip, do you remember what model of shingle it was and also what year your roof was installed?

steve


----------



## Eatonpcat

glenlloyd said:
			
		

> Eatonpcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vote against Certainteed...I was part of the class action suit!!
> 
> These pictures are of 12 year old (30 year) shingles.
> 
> I think I received somewhere around $2500.00 in the class action suit, Bunch of BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip, do you remember what model of shingle it was and also what year your roof was installed?
> 
> steve
Click to expand...


I don't recall the actual name off the top of my head, But I do remember they were called Shangles, not Shingles and were supposedly organic.  We built the house in 1994, so that would have been the year of the install (40 square).

I'm sure Certainteed makes a good product, But they will never see another penny from me (can't believe I bought something called a shangle)!!  

Good luck with whatever product you decide to use!!


----------



## glenlloyd

Eatonpcat said:
			
		

> I don't recall the actual name off the top of my head, But I do remember they were called Shangles, not Shingles and were supposedly organic.  We built the house in 1994, so that would have been the year of the install (40 square).
> 
> I'm sure Certainteed makes a good product, But they will never see another penny from me (can't believe I bought something called a shangle)!!
> 
> Good luck with whatever product you decide to use!!



I can sympathize with your desire not to give another penny to Certainteed. I have several businesses that I refuse to deal with because of similar circumstances although it's not the same as a roof.

Roofs are expensive and not something you want to do every ten years or so, especially in the case of a 40 square roof...that's a huge house!

I'm not looking forward to making this decision.

Thanks for your input

steve


----------



## Eatonpcat

Steve...The house is not huge, But it has some serious 8:12 and 12:12 slopes that eat up the shingles.


----------



## glenlloyd

Eatonpcat said:
			
		

> Steve...The house is not huge, But it has some serious 8:12 and 12:12 slopes that eat up the shingles.



Gotcha, that'll do it, nothing like a steep pitch to eat materials.


----------



## woodsmaster

I've installed owens corning for 15 years and never had a problem with them. I wouldn't chance the certinteed (landmark). 
My personal first choice would be a steel roof.


----------



## glenlloyd

woodsmaster said:
			
		

> I've installed owens corning for 15 years and never had a problem with them. I wouldn't chance the certinteed (landmark).
> My personal first choice would be a steel roof.



I think metal is a great solution to shingles that fail to live up to their claimed longevity and manufacturers who like to shirk responsibility for producing crap, but if I did metal I'd want a soldered pan or copper shingle roof....neither of which I can afford. Some standing seam roofs would be ok perhaps but not with exposed nails.

I like some of the new products but so far prices appear to be about 3x the money of the asphalt fiberglass products.

My biggest complaint about a steel roof is that it makes the roof impenetrable to fire fighters....something that has recently come to light in my area of the country. Even with that I think they can provide superior protection but they don't fit every style of house either....gambrel roofs look particularly odd with steel.

steve


----------



## firefighterjake

glenlloyd said:
			
		

> woodsmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've installed owens corning for 15 years and never had a problem with them. I wouldn't chance the certinteed (landmark).
> My personal first choice would be a steel roof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think metal is a great solution to shingles that fail to live up to their claimed longevity and manufacturers who like to shirk responsibility for producing crap, but if I did metal I'd want a soldered pan or copper shingle roof....neither of which I can afford. Some standing seam roofs would be ok perhaps but not with exposed nails.
> 
> I like some of the new products but so far prices appear to be about 3x the money of the asphalt fiberglass products.
> 
> My biggest complaint about a steel roof is that it makes the roof impenetrable to fire fighters....something that has recently come to light in my area of the country. Even with that I think they can provide superior protection but they don't fit every style of house either....gambrel roofs look particularly odd with steel.
> 
> steve
Click to expand...


I wouldn't say impenetrable . . . challenging or more difficult perhaps without the right tools . . . but trust me . . . firefighters are great at breaking stuff and breaking into stuff.

My experience has been that steel roofs do tend to make fighting the fire a little more challenging . . . mainly because they do not "self vent" like an asphalt shingle roof . . . but then again if the fire is venting itself through the roof you've already got quite a bit of damage in the home.


----------



## marten61

The CertainTeed 30 year shingles have lost nearly all its gravel with gravel build-up in the gutters every year since the five years that we have lived in the house in Kamloops BC Canada. We are the third owner. I contacted the first owner who had the roof done in 2008. The roofing company sent me a copy of the original receipt and they inspected the roof. They agree that the product has failed miserably. I contacted CertainTeed by phone but they declined to do anything at all. I then posted on their website that I am considering legal action and very negative online reviews. They phoned me back and again gave me the same line. I don’t have a large house. It might cost $6000 to replace. If they met me half-way, I would be satisfied. I suppose they don’t mind a whole bunch of bad reviews and a potential law-suit. I will never buy any of their product again especially if I have to redo the roof on my own dime to get it ready for re-sale in a couple of years.


----------



## Tess Dayle

marten61 said:


> The CertainTeed 30 year shingles have lost nearly all its gravel with gravel build-up in the gutters every year since the five years that we have lived in the house in Kamloops BC Canada. We are the third owner. I contacted the first owner who had the roof done in 2008. The roofing company sent me a copy of the original receipt and they inspected the roof. They agree that the product has failed miserably. I contacted CertainTeed by phone but they declined to do anything at all. I then posted on their website that I am considering legal action and very negative online reviews. They phoned me back and again gave me the same line. I don’t have a large house. It might cost $6000 to replace. If they met me half-way, I would be satisfied. I suppose they don’t mind a whole bunch of bad reviews and a potential law-suit. I will never buy any of their product again especially if I have to redo the roof on my own dime to get it ready for re-sale in a couple of years.




HI My Certainteed shingles have done the same thing we had them installed in 2005.  I have been in negotiations with the company demanding something as I had no clue its not normal for the copious amounts of peddles to come off in the gutters (this has been happening for years.   They fought me but I finally have them willing to cover all the material costs, but I have a huge roof and we are looking at  20k in the install alone.   I am wondering if there are others with the same issues.   Have you done anything about your roofing problems, I am wondering are there others out there like the both of us.  I do not know how these forums work?  I dont know if we can exchange info?  I am from Langley BC


----------



## zrock

Their is a reason he is blowing them out for so cheap... Also how long have they been sitting in his yard they could be melted together from years of sitting. Walk away its not worth the risk on your home.. Maby good for a shed or shop only


----------



## unsatisfied customer

Tess Dayle said:


> HI My Certainteed shingles have done the same thing we had them installed in 2005.  I have been in negotiations with the company demanding something as I had no clue its not normal for the copious amounts of peddles to come off in the gutters (this has been happening for years.   They fought me but I finally have them willing to cover all the material costs, but I have a huge roof and we are looking at  20k in the install alone.   I am wondering if there are others with the same issues.   Have you done anything about your roofing problems, I am wondering are there others out there like the both of us.  I do not know how these forums work?  I dont know if we can exchange info?  I am from Langley BC



We live in Alberta, AB and have Landmark 30 years shingles installed In 2008.  Most(70%) of the shingles have degranulated and they are defective.  Certain Teed is offering just over $500 to replace the roof!  Our roof is going to cost us at least $8000.  There is no such thing as a warranty and from what I have researched they have an F rating on the BBB and have had a class action lawsuit against them for some kind of organic shingles.   I am trying to find out how many more people have problems with this company and shingles?  maybe we need a class action lawsuit created?


----------



## marten61

Tess Dayle said:


> HI My Certainteed shingles have done the same thing we had them installed in 2005.  I have been in negotiations with the company demanding something as I had no clue its not normal for the copious amounts of peddles to come off in the gutters (this has been happening for years.   They fought me but I finally have them willing to cover all the material costs, but I have a huge roof and we are looking at  20k in the install alone.   I am wondering if there are others with the same issues.   Have you done anything about your roofing problems, I am wondering are there others out there like the both of us.  I do not know how these forums work?  I dont know if we can exchange info?  I am from Langley BC


Sounds like a bunch of us have the same issues with this product. Sorry I didn't reply until now to your reply to my posting. I had meant to but kept forgetting. At least they are willing to pay you for the cost of the materials. In my case, they refused to pay for anything for our roof in Kamloops BC. Maybe you were more persistent. It seems that there have been class-action suits in the States in the past. Maybe one needs to be started here in Canada. My wife and I are in Langley this weekend looking after her mom in Avalon Gardens Assisted Living after a shoulder operation.


----------



## unsatisfied customer

marten61 said:


> Sounds like a bunch of us have the same issues with this product. Sorry I didn't reply until now to your reply to my posting. I had meant to but kept forgetting. At least they are willing to pay you for the cost of the materials. In my case, they refused to pay for anything for our roof in Kamloops BC. Maybe you were more persistent. It seems that there have been class-action suits in the States in the past. Maybe one needs to be started here in Canada. My wife and I are in Langley this weekend looking after her mom in Avalon Gardens Assisted Living after a shoulder operation.



We have not received payment yet so i am not holding my breathe!  Also in order to get the $580 we have to agree to a non-disclosure which would wave any part in suing them.  I would rather actually sue them as the warranty says labour included.  The petty money we will get will barely touch what it will cost for our new roof which we have been quoted $7100.  And they did try to stall, after sending the 'package' with the roof shingle, verification of ownership, roof invoice, etc, they then wanted an aerial root top, which we also sent after the fact.  I am so pissed off at that company and hopes (from what I have seen on here https://www.bbb.org/us/pa/malvern/p...ed-corporation-0241-80001073/customer-reviews and here https://www.bigclassaction.com/features/certainteed/certainteed-shingles.html  ) that the company goes under very soon so they cannot rip off anyone else.


----------

